# حوادث السيارات فيديو للتحميل



## safety113 (31 يناير 2010)

هذا الفيديو لحادث ملخصه ان اشارة المرور الضوئية يجب ان تحترم
انظر المرفقات


----------



## madona 111 (31 يناير 2010)

*انه حادث مريع جدا*

شكرا جزيلا
انه حادث مريع جدا
اشارة المرور يجب ان تحترم فعلا
انها من ينظم عملنا ومسيرنا
ما ذنب الرجل الذي دهسته السيارة بهذا الحادث


----------



## seed255 (31 يناير 2010)

*مشاركة ممتازة جدا*

اتمن لك التوفيق بهذا التميز
شكرا


----------



## jd515 (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

فعلا حادث فضيع نستجير بالله اللهم انا نسألك حسن العاقبة

اما بالنسبة لتصويت هل السائق يستخدم سيارتة الخاصه ام سيارة الشركة ؟؟


----------



## safety113 (2 فبراير 2010)

ناطرين تقييم الشباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (2 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## أشرف محمود ذكى (4 فبراير 2010)




----------



## safety113 (15 فبراير 2010)

الاستطلاع سيغلق في 25 شباط 2010 يرجى التصويت لان المعلومات سوف تستخدم ببحث آخر
شكرا لكل من صوت وسوف يصوت


----------



## sayed00 (15 فبراير 2010)

تم التصويت يا احمد

اعتقد انك تقيس مدى الوعى لدنا (المهم ان يصوت الجميع بكل صراحة)

ربما يكون تصويتك الثالث - ليس عيبا فيك - صوت خلينا نشوف النتائج


----------

